# Why Lyft sucks as bad as uber



## ATXFALCON (Sep 24, 2014)

Okay, at one time I thought lyft was a better company than uber, but since the latest rate cut, and change to the power bonus program lyft is as bad, and maybe even worse than uber in a few ways. Here's a breakdown of the new rates / changes.

$1.02 per mile + 12 cents per minute. PLUS $2.00 + 33 cents pre minute in Austin starting Monday Feb 1st. Minimum fare reduced to $4.50 - 7.00 lyft-plus

75 rides with 25 of them during peak hours for 20% power bonus (75 fares a week in Austin.......not obtainable. I never hit 75 fares even during SXSW) maintain 90% acceptance 

45 rides with 15 during peak hours for 10% power bonus (usually 45-55 fares would amount to a 50 hr week including peak hrs) maintain 90% acceptance

I won't say uber is better, just no worse than lyft. Here's why

Higher surge pricing, and at least with uber you know how much the surge is. Lyft is a total gamble. I was burned tonight by some punks who moved their pin outside the surge area.

With uber if you pickup more than 4 pax. I can automatically go in the app to charge them for XL. Tonight I take a lyft request, get there in heavy traffic to find 6 people. If I make them cancel and request lyft plus they'll give me bad feedback, or the request will be at a lesser prime time. Not worth the trouble, drove them for 2/3 the fare, and one star rating.

Now you have to accept lyft-line. I guess that's how they think your going to get those 45-75 fares per week. Lyft line an even cheaper form of passenger.

So why should I drive for lyft? Quality of pax is getting to be more and more like uber, and will only get worse as rates drop. Uber recently raised the minimum fare to 5.30 x & 7.50 XL not to mention uber is always busy. Honestly i've run out of reasons to drive for either company, but IMHO Lyft is putting the cart before the horse. Where is the incentive to drive lyft exclusive? Power bonus isn't obtainable unless maybe you drive 14 hrs a day 7 days a week. I'm contemplating accepting Uber XL ( the only uber ive taken for over a year), and Lyft plus only, and it is what it is. I was one of the early signups with Uber back when they were arresting drivers, over 4K fares. I always said I would do it until it wasn't worth it anymore. Congratulations Lyft! You now mirror the evil empire. It was a good run, but it's not worth it anymore.


----------



## KekeLo (Aug 26, 2015)

I agree, with everything you said ATXFALCON. I wish you the best of luck.


----------

